# The Voice 2019 con Elettra Lamborghini giudice.



## admin (4 Aprile 2019)

Il prossimo 23 aprile 2019, partirà la nuova edizione di The Voice, il talent show della Rai dedicato alla musica. New entry tra i giudici: ci sarà anche Elettra Lamborghini, ereditiera della storica azienda di automobili.

Il cast completo dei giudici:

Gigi D'Alessio
Elettra Lamborghini
Morgan
Gue Pequeno


----------



## admin (4 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il prossimo 23 aprile 2019, partirà la nuova edizione di The Voice, il talent show della Rai dedicato alla musica. New entry tra i giudici: ci sarà anche Elettra Lamborghini, ereditiera della storica azienda di automobili.
> 
> Il cast completo dei giudici:
> 
> ...



Con sti giudici potrebbe fare un talent su tutto. Meno che sulla musica.

Santo Dio.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il prossimo 23 aprile 2019, partirà la nuova edizione di The Voice, il talent show della Rai dedicato alla musica. New entry tra i giudici: ci sarà anche Elettra Lamborghini, ereditiera della storica azienda di automobili.
> 
> Il cast completo dei giudici:
> 
> ...



"The trash"


----------



## varvez (4 Aprile 2019)

Scusate ancora chi diavolo è Gue Pecegno???


----------



## Kayl (7 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con sti giudici potrebbe fare un talent su tutto. Meno che sulla musica.
> 
> Santo Dio.



E il più inadeguato è proprio Gigi d'Alessio.XD


----------



## Konrad (8 Aprile 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> "The trash"



Purtroppo hai ragione da vendere ed è sintomatico di dove stia andando questi paese.

Abbiamo il cantautore amoroso più sfigato dopo Nino d'angelo
L'ereditiera allucinante che si è autoprodotta canzoni che definire così è un insulto alla musica
un ex (forse) drogato di cui non si ha ricordo di un solo titolo di canzone in "carriera"
Un sedicente cantante reso celebre solo dal "selfie mosso"


----------



## Zenos (9 Aprile 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Scusate ancora chi diavolo è Gue Pecegno???



L unico che la in mezzo può essere definito musicista.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2019)

E' in onda!


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E' in onda!


Chi lo guarda?


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2019)

D'alessio ha appena detto ad una concorrente: "Mi ha spiazzato sentire Pino Daniele cantato da una donna". 

Accuse di sessismo in arrivo???


----------



## fabri47 (4 Giugno 2019)

In onda adesso la finale. 

Finalisti: Diablo (Team Morgan), Miriam Ayaba (Team Elettra Lamborghini), Brenda Carolina Lawrence (Team Gue Pequeno) e Carmen Pierri (Team Gigi D'Alessio).


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Giugno 2019)

Mai visto un sono minuto.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mai visto un sono minuto.


Nulla di che. 

Format costosissimo che in Italia non è mai esploso, non ha mai lanciato nessuno, fa ascolti modesti, eppure ogni anno la Rai lo conferma senza alcun motivo.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Giugno 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In onda adesso la finale.
> 
> Finalisti: Diablo (Team Morgan), Miriam Ayaba (Team Elettra Lamborghini), Brenda Carolina Lawrence (Team Gue Pequeno) e Carmen Pierri (Team Gigi D'Alessio).


*Ospiti di questa sera Planet Funk, Arisa, Holly Johnson dei Frankie Goes to Hollywood, Lizzo, Lost Frequencies e Shaggy.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Giugno 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nulla di che.
> 
> Format costosissimo che in Italia non è mai esploso, non ha mai lanciato nessuno, fa ascolti modesti, eppure ogni anno la Rai lo conferma senza alcun motivo.



A ecco


----------

